# H100 und Xigmatek Midgard ?



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

Hey Leute 

Wollte mal fragen ob den die H100 in das Midgard passen würde ? Und ob ich einen großen Unterschied zwischen Mugen II und der H100 merke ?


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

Jop, oben würde sie reinpassen. 
Ob das vom pumpen her sinnvoll ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

Änderungen zum Mugen auf jedenfall, wie viel kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Das xigmatek dürfte ja mit dem asgard baugleich sein.
2x120mm fans.
Einzig wenn etwas Abstand zwischen diesen lüfterhaltern is könnte es sein das du ein paar neue Bohrungen in den Deckel machen musst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

In einem andren Forum hab ihc gelsen das die H100 nicht ins Midgard passen soll!

Denn dann muss ne H80 her! Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher!


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Das xigmatek dürfte ja mit dem asgard baugleich sein.


 Sowohl das Midgard als auch das Asgard sind Xigmatek Gehäuse...
Allerdings sind sie nicht baugleich!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

Ich hab grad gesehen. Hdd Käfig anders, nt oben.
Da wirst dj wohl schlechte Chancen haben. Dann eher die h80.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. August 2011)

Xigmatek gibt den Deckel für 240er-Radiatoren frei, daher müsste die H100 passen. Zwischen 2 Lüftern ist kein Abstand. Daher müsste das passen, aber ich kann es dir nicht versprechen


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Xigmatek gibt den Deckel für 240er-Radiatoren frei, daher müsste die H100 passen.


 Seh ich genauso.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

Hm ich werd es mal testen und wenn nicht gehts wieder zurück 


Danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

